# Imac électricité et prise de terre



## rem.05 (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous, nouveau venu sur ce forum, mais utilisateur MAC depuis très longtemps, au bureau comme à la maison, en passant par le Mac SE, SE 30, Quadra 800, imac raisin, divers G4, et finalement aujourd'hui (A la maison) sur IMAC intel core duo 2,8 GHZ, 24 ", que j'ai depuis 15 jours, une machine superbe, mais il se trouve qu'il présente des sortes de pertes de courant parasites au niveau du boitier alu, que l'ont peut sentir en approchant le visage du boitier, ça pique un peu,(Je m'en suis aperçu en me penchant dessus pour brancher une clef USB).
C'est assez étrange, car j'ai le même au bureau, mais qui ne présente pas ce problémes.
Celà peut'il être le fait que le mien n'est pas branché à une prise reliée à la terre ? (Maison ancienne) ou tout autre choses.
Merci pour votre expérience et vos conseils éclairés
Bien Amicalement


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2008)

rem.05 a dit:


> ....Celà peut'il être le fait que le mien n'est pas branché à une prise reliée à la terre ? ...


 

Tu as trouvé tout seul....

Pas de prise de terre, ou une prise de terre défectueuse et tu as ce genre de phénomène (que tu peux constater sur tout autre équipement électrique ayant un boitier externe métallique: ampli de chaine HiFi, lave-vaisselle, lave-linge, refrigératueur...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (12 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as trouvé tout seul....
> 
> Pas de prise de terre, ou une prise de terre défectueuse et tu as ce genre de phénomène (que tu peux constater sur tout autre équipement électrique ayant un boitier externe métallique: ampli de chaine HiFi, lave-vaisselle, lave-linge, refrigératueur...)



Deuxième avis identique. 
Si tu est chez toi, il serais bien d'économiser un peut pour faire placer la terre chez toi. 

Ça peut sauvegarder de bien des dommages, surtout que le matériel informatique déteste terriblement ne pas avoir de prise terre. (Expérience inside)


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

oui, surtout, toucher pendant un défaut  pour bien se rendre compte des dégâts


----------



## rem.05 (12 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses rapides, ce qui confirme bien ce que je pensais, j'ai la terre chez moi, mais pas sur toutes les prises (Seulement les pièces d'eau), je vais donc installer la terre sur la prise de mon MAC.
Merci encore et à bientôt


----------



## flotow (12 Août 2008)

tu peux en profiter pour equiper ta maison


----------



## rigolpazavexa (12 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Euh, comment dire . . .  ? . . . 

La prise de terre a une fonction de sécurité pour un matériel présentant un défaut d'isolation. Elle n'a pas vocation à réparer ce défaut, qui peut devenir dangereux dans certains cas, y compris pour le matériel.

Le mieux est d'abord de tester (multimètre ou simple tournevis testeur) s'il y a une "fuite" sur le Mac (le fait de sentir des picotements en approchant le visage me fait penser à autre chose), sans relier à la terre pendant le test. Si oui, et si sous garantie, interroger le vendeur. Si test négatif, ce n'est pas une perte due à une altération de l'isolation du Mac.

Quant à relier tous les appareils électriques à la terre (par sécurité, pas pour pallier des défauts), oui, bien sûr, et avec des différentiels si possible. Pour ma part, mes différents Mac et périphériques sont de plus sur parafoudre.

Cordialement
JM

www.desphotos.net


----------



## rem.05 (12 Août 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je viens de relier la prise de mon Mac à la terre (Un peu de bricolage du soir) et les problèmes ont disparus, plus de courant parasite sur le boitier alu, même en approchant le visage.
Je pense donc que c'était bel et bien cela.
Merci pour vos conseils et bonne soirée.
REM.05

Au fait, j'ai aussi équiper la prise d'un para-foudre (Le même que la LIVEBOX)


----------



## Karb0ne (13 Août 2008)

+1 avec rigolpazaxa. fait jouer la garantie apple.


----------



## Baptouz (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour, alors voila :

Je possede un iMac intel 20" et j'ai un petit probleme avec l'inox présent sur l'écran ainsi que le clavier. En effet, je prend le jus. On m'a dit que cela venait de la prise et qu'il n'y avait pas de terre. En gros pour que je ne prenne plus le jus il faudrait changer le systeme électrique de la maison donc : à oublier ...

Quelqu'un aurait-il une technique pour stopper ces petites électrocutions ou alors fabriquer une terre assez facilement ar je suis pas trop bricoleur.

Merci beaucoup et si je me suis trompé d'endroit pour mon fil, excusez moi 

Merci de faire une recherche avant de poster un nouveau sujet. En l'occurence il existe le même fil à quelque heures de différence On fusionne.


----------



## flotow (13 Août 2008)

euh, c'est pas un probleme, c'est juste que la masse est faite sur la carcasse (faut bien mettre une masse quelque part...)
ce n'est pas un soucis, mais pour 'changer la masse de place', il faut la relier a une autre (la terre)
finalement, ce n'est qu'un deplacement du 'probleme' qui n'en est pas un.

P.S: ca fait pareil avec les macbook pro


----------



## havez (13 Août 2008)

Il suffit de mettre une prise de terre simplement


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Août 2008)

Il faut dénuder un tuyau d'eau ou de chauffage de sa peinture.
Y mettre un collier de plomberie pour le serrage.
Coincer sous ce collier et sur la partie dénudée, un fil électrique facilement identifiable, entouré de caoutchouc isolant dont le bout est lui-même préalablement dénudé.
Ensuite, tu prends un fil normal du commerce à deux conducteurs avec à un bout la prise mâle destinée à être branchée ULTERIEUREMENT dans la prise de courant . Tu y joins le fil que tu viens de coincer sous le collier.
Et tu as ainsi trois conducteurs pour l'autre côté.
Deux pour l'électricité et un pour la masse.
Tu as acheté une prise femelle avec terre et tu opères les branchements sans te tromper. Les deux fils électriques aux connecteurs classiques, ton fil ajouté au connecteur de la masse.
Si tu doutes ou hésites, fais toi aider par un parent ou un ami.
Agis avec précautions et grand soin.Cela devrait aller, si tu ne fais pas d'erreurs.
Ne branche le courant que quand TOUT est terminé.


----------



## Romuald (13 Août 2008)

*IL NE FAUT JAMAIS UTILISER LES CONDUITES D'EAU OU DE GAZ COMME PRISE DE TERRE. LE JOUR OU TU AS UN COURT-CIRCUIT JE TE RACONTE PAS*


Maintenant tu fais comme tu le sens, c'est ton appart après tout


----------



## rem.05 (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour, je pense que TUSPASQUIC à raison, pourquoi faire marcher la garantie Apple, tout fonctionne normalement maintenant, c'était certainement la terre (Le manuel indique clairement que le Mac doit être relié impérativement à une prise avec terre), mais je vous tiens au courant (c'est le cas de dire) si les problèmes resurgissent.
Bonne journée à tous
Bien IMACalement

REM.05


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour Turcpasquic

Pas amusant pour moi, pour mes premières contributions, de contredire un habitué du forum.
Il est normal que la carcasse soit reliée à la terre, puisque toutes les parties métalliques de l'appareil doivent l'être. Mais je préfère donnée la définition des appareils de classe 1

"1) CLASSE  D'ISOLATION 

 La classe d'isolation d'un appareil définit le type d'isolation de l'appareil vis 
à vis de la terre 
&#9830;  En classe 1, les parties métalliques du châssis de l'appareil sont reliées à une 
terre de protection, en général par le câble d'alimentation électrique. Tout défaut 
interne à l'appareil ou externe lié à l'utilisation de l'appareil, est évacué sur la 
terre qui assure ainsi la sécurité de l'utilisateur.)  . . . / . . . "

Comme tu le vois, la carcasse doit être reliée à la terre pour la sécurité de l'utilisateur en cas de défaut. Une  mise à la terre correcte évite de percevoir l'électricité, pour la sécurité de l'usager, mais ne corrige pas le défaut. En principe, aucun appareil de classe 1 (ceux reliés par une prise 3 fils, dont 1 de terre) ne doit "fuir". Il serait donc nécessaire que l'appareil soit vérifié, ne serait-ce que par un tournevis testeur, pour savoir s'il y a fuite. Pour rappel, les composants internes du Mac sont hypersensibles à toute fuite électrique, y compris d'électricité statique. Même si la mise à la terre évacue les fuites électriques, la fuite existe, et peut intervenir selon les cas sur la durée de vie des composants.

Bien sûr, sur des fuites de faible intensité, la simple mise à la terre, parce qu'elle évacue cette fuite, semble régler le problème, car la fuite n'est plus perceptible. Mais la fuite demeure, avec ses risques.

Cordialement
JM

Ps : en profiter pour vérifier une donnée, dans une installation qui semble ancienne. Tester les 2 trous de la prise murale, et la fiche terre qui sort. On a parfois des surprises (normalement, je dis bien normalement, seul un des trous doit signaler la présence d'électricité..

www.desphotos.net




Tucpasquic a dit:


> euh, c'est pas un probleme, c'est juste que la masse est faite sur la carcasse (faut bien mettre une masse quelque part...)
> ce n'est pas un soucis, mais pour 'changer la masse de place', il faut la relier a une autre (la terre)
> finalement, ce n'est qu'un deplacement du 'probleme' qui n'en est pas un.
> 
> P.S: ca fait pareil avec les macbook pro


----------



## Alycastre (13 Août 2008)

+ 1000 !!!
Totalement forbidden .....


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

Romuald a dit:


> Maintenant tu fais comme tu le sens, c'est ton appart après tout


Pas d'accord. Et les voisins alors ? :mouais: Ils veulent peut-être vivre en toute sécurité aussi, non ?


Alors à la limite, d'accord pour relier directement la carcasse (et pas l'alim) du Mac à la terre. Mais sûrement pas de se bricoler une terre bidon pour équiper ses prises électriques.


----------



## rem.05 (13 Août 2008)

Salut RIGOLPAZAVEXA, comme toi, je suis un nouveau venu sur ce forum (mais utilisateur Mac depuis très longtemps), si tu regardes 2 discussions plus bas tu pourras constater que BAPTOUZ à le même problème que moi avec son Mac Intel 20", et on lui préconise de reliée la prise d'alim. de son Mac à la terre.
Alors que penser, coïncidence du même problème, ou alors relier la terre est'elle la solution ??
A cogiter
Merci pour tes conseils


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

rem.05 a dit:


> Salut RIGOLPAZAVEXA, comme toi, je suis un nouveau venu sur ce forum (mais utilisateur Mac depuis très longtemps), si tu regardes 2 discussions plus bas tu pourras constater que BAPTOUZ à le même problème que moi avec son Mac Intel 20", et on lui préconise de reliée la prise d'alim. de son Mac à la terre.
> Alors que penser, coïncidence du même problème, ou alors relier la terre est'elle la solution ??
> A cogiter
> Merci pour tes conseils


 

Chez moi, certaines pirses de courant n'ont pas de prise de terre. Je peux confirmer que si j'y branche mon iMac alu, j'ai ces sensations de"fourmillement" si je passe un doigt sur la carcasse en alu.

Et c'est la même chose avec la plupart de mes appareils électroménager à carcasse métallique, pour ceux que je n'ai pas pu relier à une prise de terre (micro onde, ampli de chaine HiFi, ...)

Et mes vagues souvenirs d'électronique me font dire que tout appareil utilisant des transistors (notamment) peut envoyer de façon tout à fait normale du courant à la masse du circuit.


----------



## rem.05 (13 Août 2008)

Salut BAPTOUZ, je viens d'avoir exactement le même problème que toi avec mon MAC intel 24" que je viens d'acheter, ma maison datant des années 70, n'avait pas la terre à toutes les prises,  car elle n'était obligatoire à l'époque que dans les pièces d'eau (Salle de bains-cuisine), et bien entendu celle de mon Mac n'en possédait pas, et donc, petites pertes de courant par le boitier Alu.
J'ai donc récupérer un fil de terre dans une boite de dérivation, que j'ai relier à la prise d'alim du Mac, et les problèmes ont effectivement disparus.
Je pense, que tu pourras certainement récupérer une terre dans une boite de deriv. de ton habitation (Fil :Vert/Jaune), mais si tu n'est pas trop bricoleur, demande conseil à un électricien ou à un ami qui connait un peu.
 Mais pas de terre BRICOLER sur les tuyaux de radiateurs ou d'alimentation des appareils sanitaires, sinon en cas de court-circuits, c'est l'ensemble de ces appareils (Certainement de tout l'immeuble) qui se transformeront en chaise électrique.
Mais je suis quasiment sûr qu'une terre doit se trouver dans ton appart., ne serait-ce que dans ta salle de bains, cherche les boites de dérivation et jette un il (Fil: VERT/JAUNE)
Tiens nous au courant (Pas top) de la suite


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Relier à la terre ton Mac est une obligation. Elle te garantira, comme pour tout appareil électrique de classe 1 une sécurité nécessaire. Donc tous les conseils qui vont dans ce sens sont excellents.

Ce que j'ai ajouté, c'est que la mise à la terre, si elle te protège, ne supprime pas le défaut de l'appareil qui "fuit", et que mieux vaut réparer cette fuite, si elle existe. D'où mon conseil de tester une telle fuite sur ton Mac, mais aussi sur ton installation. Pour du petit bricolage, un testeur/tournevis, pas cher, fera très bien l'affaire. Tu poses la partie métallique (biseau pour visser) sur l'objet du test, et mets ton doigt de l'autre côté du tournevis (plot métallique rond). Si le testeur s'allume, il y a fuite. Rudimentaire, mais efficace. Idem sur les 2 trous et la tige de terre d'une prise murale. Dans l'un des trous (la phase), le testeur s'allume (trou en principe relié à du fil rouge, ou marron ou autre, mais jamais bleu ni vert/jaune). Dans l'autre, le neutre, la lumière ne doit pas s'allumer. De même pour la tige de terre (fil jaune/vert). Si le neutre ou la terre de ta prise  allume ton testeur, danger. Ton installation électrique va avoir besoin d'une sérieuse révision.
Enfin, un dernier point : Si tu testes ton Mac, terre débranchée, et que le testeur ne s'allume pas, alors que tu sens des picotements en approchant le visage, il s'agit d'électricité statique, à laquelle tu es très sensible. Pas de problème, en rebranchant ton Mac à une prise munie d'une terre fonctionnant correctement, tout devrait rentrer dans l'ordre.

Désolé de me commettre dans ce b.a., BA sur les circuits électriques, et toutes mes excuses à celles et ceux qui auraient lu en connaissant déjà ces remarques.

cordialement
JM

www.desphotos.net



rem.05 a dit:


> Salut RIGOLPAZAVEXA, comme toi, je suis un nouveau venu sur ce forum (mais utilisateur Mac depuis très longtemps), si tu regardes 2 discussions plus bas tu pourras constater que BAPTOUZ à le même problème que moi avec son Mac Intel 20", et on lui préconise de reliée la prise d'alim. de son Mac à la terre.
> Alors que penser, coïncidence du même problème, ou alors relier la terre est'elle la solution ??
> A cogiter
> Merci pour tes conseils


----------



## r e m y (13 Août 2008)

Je crois qu'on a bien compris..... sauf qu'en l'occurence il me semble que la "fuite" dont tu parles est NORMALE!

Un transistor dans son fonctionnement, envoie, il me semble, un courant à la masse du circuit électronique (ce sont de vieux souvenirs de mes cours d'électronique.... je veux bien être contredit par des spécialistes).

Ce n'est sans doute pas un hasard si tous mes appareils électroniques à carcasse métallique présentent ces mêmes sensations de "fourmillement" quand on les touche, lorsqu'ils ne sont pas reliés à la terre. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un défaut généralisé qui affecterait tous ces appareils nécessitant que je les envoie tous en SAV!


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour rémy

En matière d'électricité, on n'est jamais trop prudent. Il s'agit peut-être, comme tu l'indiques, d'un courant d'induction créé par les composants du Mac (mais en principe, le constructeur doit veiller à isoler la carcasse). Pour ma part, je n'ai jamais rencontré ce problème sur un Mac. 

Il peut s'agir aussi d'un défaut plus grave. Donc, il ne coûte rien que de le rechercher (cela demande 5 minutes), J'agis un peu comme mon médecin à qui j'indique une sensation d'étranglement de la gorge. ORL immédiatement pour dépister des nodules. Après examen excluant un cancer, recherche vers des maladies moins graves.
Lorsque j'interviens sur une installation électrique, je commence toujours par tester des fuites éventuelles.

Concernant le courant induit par les composants, je m'interroge encore plus sur ce qu'il se passe avec les Mac portables. Certains étaient à carcasse métallique. Ils présentaient des problèmes de chaleur, mais je n'ai jamais lu qu'ils induisaient un courant perceptible pour l'utilisateur. Heureusement, car aucune mise à la terre possible. Et le fait que l'alimentation de départ soit une batterie n'en est pas la cause, l'alimentation secteur d'un Mac est transformée dans le bloc alimentation, et dans les 2 cas, l'électronique, plus ou moins identique, crée les mêmes courants d'induction.

Cordialement
JM




r e m y a dit:


> Je crois qu'on a bien compris..... sauf qu'en l'occurence il me semble que la "fuite" dont tu parles est NORMALE!
> 
> Un transistor dans son fonctionnement, envoie, il me semble, un courant à la masse du circuit électronique (ce sont de vieux souvenirs de mes cours d'électronique.... je veux bien être contredit par des spécialistes).
> 
> Ce n'est sans doute pas un hasard si tous mes appareils électroniques à carcasse métallique présentent ces mêmes sensations de "fourmillement" quand on les touche, lorsqu'ils ne sont pas reliés à la terre. Je ne pense pas que ce soit un défaut généralisé qui affecterait tous ces appareils nécessitant que je les envoie tous en SAV!


----------



## rem.05 (13 Août 2008)

Désolé, je ne voulais pas semer la zizanie, mais simplement obtenir quelques conseils concernant ces quelques désagréments.
Je confirme qu'après branchement de la terre sur la prise, plus d'électricité parasite sur le boitier Alu.
Mais je ne suis pas complètement obtus, et je vais dès ce soir, aller acheter un tournevis testeur (Qui me sera de toute manière utile dans l'avenir) et rebrancher mon Imac sur une autre prise non munie de cette fameuse terre, et faire un test.
je vous tiendrais informer de ce test, mais bon, que faire si le tournevis s'éclaire ??
Normal, pas Normal ?????


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

rem.05 a dit:


> que faire si le tournevis s'éclaire ??
> Normal, pas Normal ?????


Un tournevis testeur sert normalement à tester la présence de la phase, et non de la terre.

On peut toutefois s'en servir pour tester l'absence éventuelle de la terre sur la prise, à l'aide d'un morceau de fil isolé.

1- Dans la prise, il faut commencer par mettre la pointe du tournevis sur la phase (le tournevis doit s'allumer quand on met le doigt à l'arrière).

_Avec les prises modernes munies d'un cache qui empêche l'introduction d'objets autres que les prises mâles, ça risque d'être un peu difficile. On peut toutefois y arriver en utilisant simultanément deux tournevis électriques isolés (impératif, car risque d'électrocution!)_

2- Avec un morceau de fil qu'on tient par la gaine isolante (car le tournevis ne doit pas s'allumer intempestivement), relier électriquement d'une part l'arrière du tournevis testeur et d'autre part la "terre" à contrôler (partie saillante de la prise "avec terre").

*Si le tournevis ne s'allume pas lors de la mise en contact, alors la terre est absente de la prise.*

S'il s'allume, le courant part bien vers la terre. Mais on ne peut pas en conclure que cette mise à la terre soit forcément suffisante pour établir une bonne protection (mauvaise terre). Un trop faible éclairement du tournevis indiquerait même plutôt une défaillance à ce niveau.


NB: certains tournevis sont d'ailleurs fournis avec le petit morceau de fil isoléqui permet de faire ce test. Par exemple:




La pince "croco" doit être fixée sur la prise de terre à tester, et la pointe du tournevis enfoncée dans la phase.


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Non, il n'y a pas du tout de zizanie. Des points de vue qui convergent sur la nécessité absolue de relier les Mac à une prise de terre de qualité, et des réflexions sur les causes  de  ce ressenti d'électricité. Mais, plus ou moins de tête, notre bon Montaigne n'affirmait-il pas   la nécessité de "frotter et limer notre cervelle contre celle d'autrui" 

Cordialement
JM
http://www.dicocitations.com/citation.php?mot=autrui​



rem.05 a dit:


> Désolé, je ne voulais pas semer la zizanie, mais simplement obtenir quelques conseils concernant ces quelques désagréments.
> Je confirme qu'après branchement de la terre sur la prise, plus d'électricité parasite sur le boitier Alu.
> Mais je ne suis pas complètement obtus, et je vais dès ce soir, aller acheter un tournevis testeur (Qui me sera de toute manière utile dans l'avenir) et rebrancher mon Imac sur une autre prise non munie de cette fameuse terre, et faire un test.
> je vous tiendrais informer de ce test, mais bon, que faire si le tournevis s'éclaire ??
> Normal, pas Normal ?????


----------



## Arlequin (13 Août 2008)

rigolpazavexa a dit:


> Concernant le courant induit par les composants, je m'interroge encore plus sur ce qu'il se passe avec les Mac portables. Certains étaient à carcasse métallique. Ils présentaient des problèmes de chaleur, mais je n'ai jamais lu qu'ils induisaient un courant perceptible pour l'utilisateur. Heureusement, car aucune mise à la terre possible. Et le fait que l'alimentation de départ soit une batterie n'en est pas la cause, l'alimentation secteur d'un Mac est transformée dans le bloc alimentation, et dans les 2 cas, l'électronique, plus ou moins identique, crée les mêmes courants d'induction.
> 
> Cordialement
> JM



je t'assures qu'avec mon powerbook aluminium, si je le branche sur le secteur SANS prise de terre, il y a bien ce fourmillement électrique .... J'ai bien la terre chez moi mais le chargeur fourni possède soit un branchement "court" sans terre, soit une rallonge trois pines et je confirme que l'on sent la différence !!!

Dans tous les cas, une installation électrique conforme est *OBLIGATOIRE* ! Si tu es locataire, parles en à ton proprio !!! un peu de lecture


----------



## rigolpazavexa (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour

Merci de ton information, qui infirme en partie l'un de mes arguments (mais, cela, ce n'est pas grave).
Il semble, de ce que tu dis, que cela n'existe qu'en utilisation secteur. Ce serait donc l'alimentation qui serait en cause.

Cordialement
JM



Arlequin a dit:


> je t'assures qu'avec mon powerbook aluminium, si je le branche sur le secteur SANS prise de terre, il y a bien ce fourmillement électrique .... J'ai bien la terre chez moi mais le chargeur fourni possède soit un branchement "court" sans terre, soit une rallonge trois pines et je confirme que l'on sent la différence !!!
> 
> Dans tous les cas, une installation électrique conforme est *OBLIGATOIRE* ! Si tu es locataire, parles en à ton proprio !!! un peu de lecture


----------



## Arlequin (13 Août 2008)

exactement

l'alimentation, n'étant pas branchée à la terre, se décharge donc... en toi via le laptop ! c'est toi qui véhicule cette électricité résiduelle

pourquoi dès lors n'y en a til pas lorsque l'on travaille sur batterie ?
En fait, si, il y a bien de l'électricité résiduelle mais à niveau (tension) tellement faible que nous ne ressentons rien ! 

De mémoire, cela est gênant à partir de vingtaine de volts (en courant alternatif) et un peu moins en courant continu

Beaucoup d'électroniciens se mettaient autour du poignet un bracelet metallique, relié à la terre, pour éviter que l'électricité résiduelle ne les gêne et surtout ne détruise leur montage électronique ....

voili voilou


----------



## beaunois (13 Août 2008)

Tout matériel utilisant l'énergie électrique du réseau est doté d'une prise d'alimentation a l'origine
Si cette prise est présentée avec deux bornes mâles plus un récepteur femelle,
le matériel doit être connecté à une prise correspondant au même type.
Actuellement ne pas avoir de mise à la terre réelle sur ce type de prises relève de l'inconscience
ne serait qu'en cas d'incendie ou une assurance se dégagerait de toute responsabilité avec tout 
appareil branché.
Les matériels Mac sont chers et la mise à la terre doit être vérifiée et l'utilisation de parafoudres compétents ou onduleurs souhaitables.
Selon EDF les mises à la terre sont obligatoires.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Août 2008)

Je rajouterai qu'en dépit de l'intérêt évident et de l'obligation d'une telle mesure, les prises de _terre_ sont assez souvent absentes ou inefficaces.

Sur les prises murales "avec terre", il arrive parfois que la _terre_ ne soit tout bonnement reliée à rien. C'est très fréquent sur les anciennes installations.

Les rallonges et les multi-prises "avec terre" peuvent également ne pas transmettre la _terre_. Le câble peut ne contenir que deux conducteurs, l'un pour la _phase_ et l'autre pour le _neutre_, mais rien de prévu pour la _terre_ en dépit de la forme des prises. C'est assez courant sur les modèles vendus bon marché (encore du _made in China_ frelaté ?)...

Enfin, la mise à la terre de l'installation (réalisée au niveau de la maison ou de l'immeuble) n'a pas forcément l'efficacité escomptée. Celle-ci doit être vérifiée (mesurée et comparée aux normes en vigueur) par un professionnel agréé.


----------



## beaunois (29 Août 2008)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je rajouterai qu'en dépit de l'intérêt évident et de l'obligation d'une telle mesure, les prises de _terre_ sont assez souvent absentes ou inefficaces.
> 
> Sur les prises murales "avec terre", il arrive parfois que la _terre_ ne soit tout bonnement reliée à rien. C'est très fréquent sur les anciennes installations.
> 
> ...


Tout a fait vrai.
C'est pourquoi il ne faut pas hésiter à faire exécuter un test par EDF qui se trouve être à charge du loueur ou du propriétaire.


----------

